# adding sand



## suunsu (Oct 24, 2014)

I may have already asked this, but is there a good way to add sand the an established tank?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I turn off any filters or water moving devices first and then add the wet, clean sand using a plastic food container, submerge it and pour out the sand. Repeat until done. Once the sand has settled in a few minutes, turn your filters and devices back on. Enjoy!


----------



## suunsu (Oct 24, 2014)

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## RyTheFryGuy (Jan 23, 2015)

I've been looking into this too...

I saw a video floating around where the dude wet the sand first. Then he used a PVC pipe to pour the wet sand into to guide it to the bottom of the aquarium. The cloudiness was very minimal. I heard to rinse the sand upwards to 10 times before putting it into an established aquarium...

Any tips on rinsing sand so we're not cloggin up our drain pipes? I was thinking of using a 10gal bucket and just keep spraying water in and have the light debris float to the top and out the bucket...?


----------



## suunsu (Oct 24, 2014)

I was wondering about that approach. I'll be adding sand within the next week or so and will let you all know what works.

Rich


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I just fill a 5G bucket about 1/3 full of sand, fill 3/4 with water, swirl sand with your hand, pour off most of the water, repeat until the water appears clearer than when you started. Don't try and pour off all the water or you'll end up with sand in your drain.


----------



## suunsu (Oct 24, 2014)

Thanks, I'll let you all know how it went and what I did.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

There is also a video in the Library for how to rinse sand though it does show it done outside. Here is the video Rinsing Sand


----------

